# New guy with a 226 question



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

I just purchased my first gun a Sig 226 with night sights. I have a question about the sights. I am shooting low ( about 3" at 10 yards ) the shots are not pushed left but maybe a .5-1". My question is are you suppose to align all three dots in line with each other and if so where should the shot be ( behind the dot, below or above ). If I make a slight triangle with the sights it seems to hit in line with the two outer dots. I would rather line up all three dots and have the shot hit just above the center dot ( and hopefully thats what it does and I just need alot of practice!). If some one could tell me how the gun sights should line up I would appreciate it alot. and maybe a drawing showing the sight alignment with shot placement. Thanks Matt G.


----------



## SEH95B (May 11, 2006)

Sig zeros their weapons so that POI is behind the white dot...


----------



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

and thats with all three dots inline with each other?


----------



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

and thats with all three dots in line with each other?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup..that's a fact. Most all combat type pistols are sights that way. That way6 n one picking up the weapon has to think about a thing...line em up and let the hammer fall:smt023 I group 3" or smaller with my 226 at 25 yards. That's single action though, double action I'm not near as good with it:smt022


----------



## gorrella (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for your help, guess its time to go practice! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

you'll have a lot of fun with that pistol. They are just...well..Great guns!. I'm a 1911 addict no question but I do carry and range shoot with my Sig a lot. It will feed anything. Simply,,,It works...always:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't wait to get a couple target sheets from 25 yard off-bench and off-hand once I get my sights in.. My smith is waiting on sights to zero in my new CPO 226 9. I do know the gun will do 2" groups pretty quickly at 10 yards at rest but was 1.5" high and left off the bulls eye, so we're dialing it in.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Sighted in last Friday and did a little left/right adjustment with the new rear site.. Accurate little pistol. I lucked up. Reasonably 3" groups at 10 off-bench, but I imagine a bit better care with aim and trigger squeeze and the gun could do 2" groups.

On my gun though, I have different sights from Sig (non-rail German slide CPO gun). My sights are 2 dot, where you line up the front above the rear dot which is in the bottom of the notch, which I'm finding that I really like.. and though I'm fairly sure I've seen nothing that tells me they're night sites, the dots are very very visible in the not-so-well lit gun range.


----------

